# Latest Self-Publishing News (Updated Hourly)



## Syc (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Guys ,

If you're like me, you love reading self-publishing websites and your favorite author's blogs. They're insanely addictive! But I hated having to keep going back to the same sites to check if they had new content or having dozens of tabs open when reading. I wanted just one place i could check to see if my favorite blogs had uploaded a new post and to find out all the latest self publishing news & opinions.

Google search revealed.. nothing.

So i did a bit of coding and threw this site up: www.SelfPubBuzz.com

Any feedback you guys have would be appreciated. I'm toying with adding in a thumbnail and a short excerpt from each post, what do you think?

Oh! And if you want to add any of your favorite sites, just post them in this thread and i'll add them in.

P.S. I'm not planning on putting any ads on or anything like that. Just a fun coding experiment.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

A clever idea. I should think you'll want to add http://www.thepassivevoice.com/ if its possible to do that. I voted yes, because I need to see whether the news is something that would interest me, BUT I love the minimalist design. In fact, if you add a short blurb to each, I would reduce the number of articles listed.

EDIT: added the site to my bookmark bar. I'm watching


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

I really like it! It's like a minimalist-design of Feedly, only focused completely on indie authors. 

(Also, I voted "no" because I liked the clean look (but I wanted to vote "yes"; thinking it'd be easier for you to maintain without the images and blurbs and could make it easier to become an app at some point  ).


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Great stuff! Absolutely great!

It will now become part of my morning reading over coffee.

I have no preference over the 'minimalist' look or thumbnails and a brief excerpt. Do whatever's easiest for you.

And thanks for this effort!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey, nice. Good job.


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

What a great idea! Thank you for putting the work into this and sharing it with all of us! It's a wonderful resource and I don't see why you shouldn't host ads and be paid for your resourcefulness if you have the opportunity down the road!


----------



## josielitton (Jul 21, 2014)

Great idea with nice, clean execution.  I'll definitely be visiting.


----------



## GP Hudson (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks good. I like the minimalist design as well.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Voted "yes" and Liked the FB page. I'd love a sign-up widget for emails or feeds, though, unless you'll be cross-posting everything to FB anyway.


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like a great idea, thanks for doing it.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

This is very useful. Thanks a lot!

I guess the best way to access the content on a daily basis is to bookmark this thread here on KBoards, and check out the link from the OP daily.

Or is there a better way?


Philip


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Love it!  Just bookmarked it.  Thank you!


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Terrific.

What if you included a function where visitors could add links too? Kind of crowd-sourcing the tool. I have a few in mind (DWS, Russ Blake, Barry Eisler)

Thanks


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice site. Clean, uncluttered.  I also voted no - looks so nice as it is.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

This is excellent. Thanks! I'll be using it a lot.


----------



## mrforbes (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!
I'd like to suggest creating an RSS feed for it as well. 

I voted no, I don't see how that would change my mind whether or not to click, and would only make the page load slower.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Philip Harris (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice. I love the minimalistic look.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Great idea! Bookmarking.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Oct 8, 2014)

I love the idea and layout! I'm having a really hard time reading the font, though.


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool idea!


----------



## G.L. Snodgrass (Aug 12, 2014)

Great idea. I've added your sight to my favorites.

Thanks


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

How do you vote? There aren't any buttons.


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

Excellent work! Count me in as another fan of the minimalist look.

Pelagios - to vote, just scroll all the way down to the bottom and you should see the voting poll there.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, I can see the poll - but only the results, no buttons. I tried two different browsers. Never mind.


----------



## Syc (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow! I'm pretty blown away by the response - you guys _very_ nearly crashed the site haha. I'm just really happy i was able to make something that was of value to people.

I'm going to stick with the minimalist design - thanks to everyone that voted in the poll and gave feedback, i appreciate it.

Regarding the best way to access the site, you can bookmark the website or add it to your favorites. Site updates automatically every hour, 24/7.

If anyone has any other site suggestions to add, you can post them in this thread and i'll add them in.


----------

